# Aquarium water test strip iPhone app for free!



## KeyLime314 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,

I'm Chris with Key Lime 314 a iPhone development company, I'm new to the forum and wanted to share some free promo codes for an iPhone app I wrote that helps you read aquarium water test strips. 

Heres the app description...

This version of Aquarium - Strip Ease supports API® 5 in 1 Test Strips, and Mardel® 5 in 1 Test Strips.

If you use a different type of strip and would like to use it with Aquarium - Strip Ease you contact us using the special email address found within the app we will work with you to include your strip in the next version.

Strip Ease is an easy way to read aquarium test strips. Simply dip your strip in your aquarium then match the colors on the strip with the color pads on your iPhone and find out quickly what your water condition is.

Features:
• API® 5 in 1 Test Strip Comparison
• Mardel® 5 in 1 Test Strip Comparison
• Fresh and Salt Water Testing
• Stores Water Test History
• Email Test Results and Test History

API® is a registered trademark of Mars Fishcare North America, Inc. and is in no way associated with Aquarium - Strip Ease or Key Lime 314, LLC. 

Mardel® is a registered trademark of Sentry AQ and is in no way associated with Aquarium - Strip Ease or Key Lime 314, LLC.



Here are the promo codes...

J7NEWXNX9RJA
NR97HMP4AHJH
Y7M6XXXX6F7X
FNJEXEEY6M6P
7JA3HWPYH6RF

The codes are used just like iTunes gift cards, open itunes and click on redeem, then just enter the code! These codes will expire 28 days from this post date (so use them quick!). If you do use a code please post which code you used so others will know which codes are still available! If you have time please write a review in itunes for the app.

Thank You!
Chris 
KeyLime314


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard, good luck with your app.


----------

